# Aakash Tablet Commercial Booking Started



## vineetrocks2005 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes...Now you can order Aakash Tablet online and it will be shipped within 1 week.

Order Aakash Tablet Now Online, Pre-Book UbiSlate 7


----------



## manaskumar (Dec 12, 2011)

I will wait for tablet from reliance!!!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 12, 2011)

it would have been better if it had capacitive touch screen.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 13, 2011)

reniarahim1 said:


> it would have been better if it had capacitive touch screen.



will bump the price bigtime. then add a slightly faster processor & half a gig ram and you are nearly stepping on an 'usable' tablet's price.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2011)

Desi tablets suck. That's it. Don't waste money on these.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 13, 2011)

avoid! avoid!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 13, 2011)

will wait for 4G tablet from Reliance for 5k now


----------



## noob (Dec 13, 2011)

reniarahim1 said:


> it would have been better if it had capacitive touch screen.



this.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 13, 2011)

All I want is a tablet, which can be used to show a slideshow of the pics which I took on lets say a marriage party, and to play 480p vids. 

Can't a "Cortex A8 – 700 Mhz" tablet do that?


----------



## newway01 (Dec 18, 2011)

Pre Booked the Ubislate version. 700mhz processor gives some peace atleast. This being my first tablet, something is better than nothing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2011)

I booked it a week back and just received an email with my booking id.

Nice thing is the Aakash (no EDGE and lower spec) tablet seems to be selling with Cash on Delivery option.

I hope same is available for the Ubislate7 that I booked (the higher spec one).


----------



## simransingh (Dec 19, 2011)

i pre booked ubislate 7 because of its 700mhz processor


----------



## kool (Dec 19, 2011)

reniarahim1 said:


> it would have been better if it had capacitive touch screen.



what is d diff b/w capacitive n resistive? I've Nokia 5230, which touch screen it has?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Nokia 5230 is resistive touch screen. See the below wiki link for the  difference between the two.
Touch Screen - Wikipedia


----------



## kool (Dec 19, 2011)

I want a value for money TAB with EDGE/3G support, so i can surf net at Rs.99 for 6GB on Reliance network.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 19, 2011)

then u can go for ubislate7. it supports GPRS where as Aakash tablet wont.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't think we'll get any good Custom ROM's for this tablet


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 19, 2011)

expecting too much from a 2.5k tab


----------



## onlytanmoy (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks for the info Vineet.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 24, 2011)

Just booked the Ubislate7+ tablet.Specs looks good


----------



## Vyom (Dec 24, 2011)

onlytanmoy said:


> thanks for the info Vineet.



You should have been more specific!!


----------



## icebags (Dec 24, 2011)

nice thing, i will wait for reviews from you guys !


----------



## suntex (Dec 24, 2011)

Booked.! Waiting for paying and receiving the item!


----------



## kool (Dec 25, 2011)

icebags said:


> nice thing, i will wait for reviews from you guys !


me too waiting........


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 25, 2011)

Whiever gets it please give nice review.... So other can check....


----------



## bitras11 (Dec 25, 2011)

vineetrocks2005 said:


> Yes...Now you can order Aakash Tablet online and it will be shipped within 1 week.
> 
> Order Aakash Tablet Now Online, Pre-Book UbiSlate 7




THERE IS NO RESPONSE FROM THE CONCERNED DATAWIND COMPANY. EVEN SIMPLE RESPONSE IS NOT AVAILABLE AFTTER A 15 DAYS OF REGISTRATION. BUT HAD SO MUCH SITES/URLs THERE. WHICH USEFUL TO CRUSHING OUR HEAD ONLY!


----------



## agyaat (Jan 5, 2012)

I wish I didn't book it, after reading/viewing the reviews and all.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2012)

^^ It's not like that you have also paid for it! 
You can refuse to pay when the item delivers hence cancelling the order!! Can't you?


----------



## kool (Jan 5, 2012)

can we download android application from market? Any cons of this tab?


----------



## agyaat (Jan 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ It's not like that you have also paid for it!
> You can refuse to pay when the item delivers hence cancelling the order!! Can't you?



Looks like yes. 
Let's say, the reviews have just mentioned some problems with the device which are actually common: heat up, double taking to get icons active, customer support number doesn't work, lower quality under the hood, etc. That gets things quite dicey, not totally killing yet. 





kool said:


> can we download android application from market? Any cons of this tab?



Read reviews on ibnlive and one on Rediff. They are reasonably scathing.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 6, 2012)

did any one receive aakash tablet till yet....?


----------



## kool (Jan 13, 2012)

pramudit said:


> did any one receive aakash tablet till yet....?



17 Reasons why $35 Aakash Tablet (Ubislate) Sucks and is a Big Failure | Android Advices


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 14, 2012)

This is a shame

"Government Plans To Dump Aakash"


----------



## KDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> This is a shame
> 
> "Government Plans To Dump Aakash"



_efytimes _  you believed that?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 14, 2012)

It doesnot support Market Place


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 14, 2012)

KDroid said:


> _efytimes _  you believed that?




Then, how about these.. 

Kapil Sibal's low-cost Aakash tablet may be shelved : India News - India Today

Defects may prod government to discontinue Aakash tablet


----------



## KDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Then, how about these..
> 
> Kapil Sibal's low-cost Aakash tablet may be shelved : India News - India Today
> 
> Defects may prod government to discontinue Aakash tablet



My apologies.  efytimes seemed something one can't rely upon.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 14, 2012)

the way companies are pushing tablets, a price war is in order soon


----------



## newway01 (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone got any calls from them for those who booked that ubislate on their website?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2012)

^^ Not me. I havn't even received any comunication for Aakash tablet, which I booked on November. Nor did I receive any for Ubislate+.


----------



## kool (Jan 15, 2012)

is it worth spending money on these tablets? Today first time i used my friend's reliance tab. But i get bored in 1hr. Its just like mobile. Just for fun how anybody can spend huge money on tabs. I was planning to buy tab, but now m confused should i buy tab or notebook?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2012)

^^ Its simple actually.
If you can afford a mid range or high tab, there's no point in buying such a low cost tabs, which is not designed for "entertainment" purposes.

Personally, I would like to have one such low end tab, since I can't afford a mid range one for atleast a few months.


----------



## kool (Jan 15, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Its simple actually.
> If you can afford a mid range or high tab, there's no point in buying such a low cost tabs, which is not designed for "entertainment" purposes.
> 
> Personally, I would like to have one such low end tab, since I can't afford a mid range one for atleast a few months.


same prob wid me, i cant afford costly tab. want to buy a tab withing 10k. But after reading reviews of these tabs, m getting confuse.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 15, 2012)

I m going for a Chinese one from eBay. Cost Rs 4320. 1 GHx. Android market app and flash support. 2USB ports
And a LAN port which is what I need. 
Akash doesnot have Android market app and 700 MHz speed. So I think the Chinese one is better than Akash.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2012)

^^Aakash tablet doesn't support Android market since, it doesn't support SIM cards.

But Ubislate 7+ which is an upgraded version of Aakash (now renamed to Ubislate, btw) does support SIM card, hence it should contain support for Android market. 

(I am not sure, but it "should").


----------



## kool (Jan 15, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> I m going for a Chinese one from eBay. Cost Rs 4320. 1 GHx. Android market app and flash support. 2USB ports
> And a LAN port which is what I need.
> Akash doesnot have Android market app and 700 MHz speed. So I think the Chinese one is better than Akash.



which tab you r talking about? Any review ?


----------



## Neo (Jan 15, 2012)

I would go for an Ultrabook instead.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2012)

You can get bored with your computer if you don't install games or don't have internet.. use TAB for its possibilities and every other day you will find it interesting.. 



kool said:


> is it worth spending money on these tablets? Today first time i used my friend's reliance tab. But i get bored in 1hr. Its just like mobile. Just for fun how anybody can spend huge money on tabs. I was planning to buy tab, but now m confused should i buy tab or notebook?


----------



## kool (Jan 16, 2012)

Ricky said:


> You can get bored with your computer if you don't install games or don't have internet.. use TAB for its possibilities and every other day you will find it interesting..



i want a tab basically for surfing net, and with lots of interesting APPS. From last one year i'm using nokia 5230 with CFW and using reliance gprs which giving 3g speed from last 6month. And i use my cell like TAB  installing apps, net surfing, watching HD VIDEO, playing games, using like 3g modem to pc. Reading online newspaper, social networking sites and messenger like nimbuzz, whatsapp etc. I never got bored with my cell. Its 1yr old now. Only i hate its small screen, and lil slow in ram, as its just 466MHz. And ya big drawback no front camera, so no video call.  thats why i want a cheap and value for money tab. Guys any suggestion under Rs. 10k ?


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jan 16, 2012)

I want simplest tab with foloowing features
-Atleast 7" screen (no straining eyes)
-3.5 mm Jack
-atleast 1 USB
-3 Hr. backup
-charging from Nokia standard charger or through mini USB
-can multitask (only two applications at one time)
-play mp3 (64Kbps-320kbps)
-supports playlists and folders for music
-2 GB storage
-320*480 mp4 videoes
-dat, wmv, etc.
-pdf (most important)
-doc-2000.2003 files (read only with pictures)
-jpg files
Above were minimum features, as I want it for reading books mainly as ebook reader. suggest with cheapest price. is aakash capable? can AAkash handle large Pdf files of more than 50 MB size.
can anybody having access confirm if Digit pdfs are readable on aakash.(this will fairly give me idea).

below are fancy features which I will not be using much but are added bonus.(remember I am on shoestring budget)(second hands will do)

-touchscreen
-camera
-mem card support
-comic reader
-wifi
-lan support
-speakers
-mkv support
-h264 support
-vob 
-games
-apps
-fm radio
-bluetoth etc.


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2012)

Just wait for the 7 inch version of Asus Transformer Prime. It is being priced at $250 by Asus.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^Aakash tablet doesn't support Android market since, it doesn't support SIM cards.
> 
> But Ubislate 7+ which is an upgraded version of Aakash (now renamed to Ubislate, btw) does support SIM card, hence it should contain support for Android market.
> 
> (I am not sure, but it "should").



Ubislate 7+ will not support Android market app. It will support getjar app.

*READ THIS* *ubislate.com/faqs.html
Thats why I dont want the Ubislate now. I will pay 1K extra and get much better specs. Camera, CPU, RJ45 and Android market.




kool said:


> which tab you r talking about? Any review ?



This one 
7" Android 2.3 latest ver. Tablet 4 GB****LATEST VERSION AT CHEAPEST PRICE****** | eBay



Akhil Jain said:


> I want simplest tab with foloowing features
> -Atleast 7" screen (no straining eyes)
> -3.5 mm Jack
> -atleast 1 USB
> ...



The ebay link I gave will do your job I suppose as compared to Akash 
Else you can go to iberry or Beetel Magiq if quality matters.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jan 16, 2012)

this time money matters. only want to read books and listen songs.in train. want to utilize my time. books too heavy to carry. also in evening have no sufficient light. you know condition of general passenger trains in india.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Then go with the chinese one. It has 1 yr or 6 months sellers warranty. I will buy sometime later coz exam ahead


----------



## Vyom (Jan 16, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Ubislate 7+ will not support Android market app. It will support getjar app.
> 
> *READ THIS* Aakash Tablet: UbiSlate Netbook : Datawind ubislate
> Thats why I dont want the Ubislate now. I will pay 1K extra and get much better specs. Camera, CPU, RJ45 and Android market.
> [/url]



That's just sad!  Was expecting a lot from so called, "upgraded" version of Ubislate!


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 17, 2012)

Upgraded. What is upgraded other than CPU, battery and RAM. CPU 700 Mhz for a 7" screen is still slow. Ubislate cost 3000. There is company's profit, dealer's share etc etc. What will be its manufacturing cost? 1000/1500. They are providing 1yr warranty in this "bound to have problems" Tab. Till now no confirmation of release date. I booked in first week of Dec. But no news till now. Just a few updates on their Facebook page. From this scenario we can imagine what will be their servicing like.

But one good thing is clear about Ubislate is that it will have developer support just like in case of Android phones with so many people ordering it.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 24, 2012)

*LAST WEEK OF JANUARY REACHED * Datawind is sleeping. No email for Ubislate.


----------



## kool (Jan 24, 2012)

Akhil Jain said:


> this time money matters. only want to read books and listen songs.in train. want to utilize my time. books too heavy to carry. also in evening have no sufficient light. you know condition of general passenger trains in india.



same what i want,,,



bubusam13 said:


> Ubislate 7+ will not support Android market app. It will support getjar app.
> 
> *READ THIS* Aakash Tablet: UbiSlate Netbook : Datawind ubislate
> Thats why I dont want the Ubislate now. I will pay 1K extra and get much better specs. Camera, CPU, RJ45 and Android market.
> ...




iberry????????????/ hwz that?


----------



## KDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^Aakash tablet doesn't support Android market since, it doesn't support SIM cards.
> 
> But Ubislate 7+ which is an upgraded version of Aakash (now renamed to Ubislate, btw) does support SIM card, hence it should contain support for Android market.
> 
> (I am not sure, but it "should").



What has a SIM card slot got to do with Android Market? 


*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/samsung/samsung-p1010-galaxy-tab-wi-fi-1.jpg


This is Samsung Galaxy Tab P1010. There's no SIM Card slot in there.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 24, 2012)

^ ^ wouldnot it be good if you can send sms direct from your tablet. And GPRS. SIM card is needed for GPRS.



kool said:


> same what i want,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iBerry is good though I read somewhere that they dont support some 3G dongles available.

But does other tabs support all dongles. So you can go for it. It has warranty and specs also look good. The higher model also support 3G and 2G SIM

iBerry Website


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2012)

KDroid said:


> What has a SIM card slot got to do with Android Market?



As bubusam also said, I meant, GPRS from SIM. Btw, tab won't require SIM if it uses WiFi. But IMO, SIM is the only way for cheap internet connectivity. And hence to access Android market.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 25, 2012)

Since Akash is targeted towards rural India, SIM is necessary. And would also benefit to those who dont have wifi.


----------



## rajeevk (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey I have booked in the January slot...........Any idea when they will dispatch?


----------



## KDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> ^ ^ wouldnot it be good if you can send sms direct from your tablet. And GPRS. SIM card is needed for GPRS.



Of Course, it would be good. So what?



Vyom said:


> ^^*Aakash tablet doesn't support Android market since, it doesn't support SIM cards.*
> 
> But Ubislate 7+ which is an upgraded version of Aakash (now renamed to Ubislate, btw) does support SIM card, hence it should contain support for Android market.
> 
> (I am not sure, but it "should").



I was questioning the above statement Vyom had made. However, He might not have intended to say that SIM card is necessary for Market. Nonetheless, that's what his post meant.  Never Mind!


----------



## newway01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Did anyone have any idea whether we will get the tablet we booked? Or did they dropped the project? For those who booked Did u get any calls or email about the same?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 26, 2012)

Project is not dropped. The *Aakash scandal *is on its way. As per my knowledge emails from datawind will come at Feb and delivery will be from March. Since there is a huge demand of Aakash.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 26, 2012)

I have dropped all hopes for getting this tab. If the delivery is so lame, god knows what will be the after service.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 26, 2012)

same here...
was too excited after its launch but after reading users posts and review, i will cancel my pre-bookig....


----------



## kool (Jan 27, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> ^ ^ wouldnot it be good if you can send sms direct from your tablet. And GPRS. SIM card is needed for GPRS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is there any tab with 2G/3G sim card support under Rs.10k?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 27, 2012)

^ ^ Yes many 
look this
tablet SIM | eBay

But if you dont want Chinese go for this
BEETEL MAGIQ SERIES TABLET + 3G SIM SUPPORT + ANDROID 2.2 +BILL + WARRENTY | eBay


----------



## kool (Mar 7, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> ^ ^ Yes many
> look this
> tablet SIM | eBay
> 
> ...




There are so many but dont know which one is good. btw, any review of AAKASH2


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

March 3rd week and yet to get ubislate 7+


----------



## pramudit (Mar 16, 2012)

still atleast a month left for aakash.... government said april so expect april end or may....


----------

